# Brenner geht nícht mehr !



## Ufbasser (3. Februar 2004)

Hi ich habe einen Plextor 708-A  DvD Brenner.Ich muss seit heute feststellen das er keine DvDs mehr beschreibt es kommt  bei Nero die Meldung beschreibbare Disk einlegen. Jedoch lassen sich Cds problemlos brennen. Wo liegt das Problem ? Könnte es eine art virus sein. Was kann ich tun? Brauche dringend hilfe


----------



## Sinac (3. Februar 2004)

Ist zwar ne blöde Frage, aber nur um das auszuschließen:
Ist das auch der richtige Rohling? also + oder - etc.?
Haste ganz einfach mal nen anderen Rohling probiert?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Ufbasser (3. Februar 2004)

Ich habe DvD-R benutzt von Speer die gingen vorher auch und jetzt gehen sie nicht mehr. andere rohlinge wuerden auch nichts nutzen oder? die speer gingen wie gesagt schon vorher


----------



## BlaBla-HH (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo Ufbasser,

Herstellerangaben:


> PX-708A (internal version)
> E-IDE (ATAPI) Interface
> *8x DVD+R*, 4x DVD+RW, 12x DVD-ROM
> *4x DVD-R*, 2x DVD-RW, 12x DVD-ROM
> 40x CD-R, 24x CD-RW, 40x CD Read


Wie Du siehst, beschreibt Dein DVD-Recorder +/- DVD-Rohlinge. Vielleicht solltest Du nur wissen, dass er DVD +R schneller beschreibt, als DVD -R.  

Könnte sein , dass Du Dir einen ASPI-Treiber "zerschossen" hast. Bei der Installation von neuen Programmen, kann es schon einmal passieren, dass ein, von einem anderem Programm benötigter Treiber down- oder upgegraded wird. Dass dadurch ein weiteres Programm vielleicht nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß funtioniert, interessiert anscheinend die meisten Hersteller nicht, solange Ihres funktioniert. Gerade Microsoft ist da ganz groß drin.  

Google einfach mal nach ASPI + Nero, da es für jedes OS verschiedene ASPI-Treiber gibt. Ersetze dann schlichtweg die geladenene *.dll mit der vorhandenen auf Deinem Computer. (Start - Ausführen - Suchen - "Namen der geladenen Datei angeben" suchen - ersetzen)


----------

